
Show HN: Procedural image generator in C - aportnoy
https://github.com/andportnoy/imggen
======
kazinator
Probably should abstract away the PRNG use, so you can retarget away from the
C library _rand_.

~~~
aportnoy
What's a good uniform alternative to _rand()_ in C?

------
aportnoy
Would be grateful if people could point me to more resources on procedural
image generation, preferably something genetic/evolution based.

